# Frugal Living / Minimalistic Blogs?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

What frugal or minimal living blogs do you read? My favourite is by Tammy Strobel, author of Simply Car-free: How to Pedal Toward Financial Freedom and a Healthier Life. http://rowdykittens.com/

Would love to find a few more extremely frugal (the more extreme the better!) blogs out there to read and get ideas from. Any suggestions?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

This one is quite extreme: http://earlyretirementextreme.com/


----------



## kerik68 (Jul 1, 2011)

www.missminimalist.com

www.wisebread.com

http://cheaphealthygood.blogspot.com/

I love reading these sites but I really need to put some of it into practice.


----------



## J3ff (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the Wise Bread link Kerik68. Thanks for the share



kerik68 said:


> www.missminimalist.com
> 
> www.wisebread.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Not a blog, but I found the car-free section at bikeforums.net to have good discussions on this topic: http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/226-Living-Car-Free


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sherlock thanks for that link! I find myself reading the "How simple do you live" thread with great interest! Amazing how simply we can live if we are determined to!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't forget to read the thread I started here last year: "how to consume less" -- lots of interesting discussion took place in that thread.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks TRM, excellent post you started... I shall read it thirstily over the next hour or so 

link for those curious sorts: http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=2484&highlight=consume


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for these great links. They are pretty interesting


----------



## Phil-Carney (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the great links, I will check these out.

BTW I just started with Facebook. Are there any similar Fan pages of
frugal living that anyone there would recommend?


----------



## kerik68 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe not frugal but close and one of my favourites for cooking:

http://brokeassgourmet.com/


----------



## SavingMentor (Dec 19, 2010)

My blog isn't necessarily devoted to frugality, but instead saving money on everything you buy - which is very closely related. Some minimalists and frugalists would probably frown on some of my excessive ways though.

http://www.HowToSaveMoney.ca


----------



## SavingMentor (Dec 19, 2010)

One of my personal favourites is MrsJanuary.com:

www.mrsjanuary.com


----------

